# 1998 Pathfinder - Tire Size Questions



## 98pathchil (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi guys

I have a 98 Pathfinder Chilkoot edition. The tires on there now are 265/70/15, but when I was doing a bit of research I noticed the XE and LE models have 235/70/15 tires and only the SE has my size.

Any reason the Chilkoot and SE models have bigger tires? Any issues with me replacing them with 235/70/15 or 235/75/15 tires (much easier to find and cheaper)?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

98pathchil said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a 98 Pathfinder Chilkoot edition. The tires on there now are 265/70/15, but when I was doing a bit of research I noticed the XE and LE models have 235/70/15 tires and only the SE has my size.
> 
> ...


FWIW...I have 97 SE...and 31 x 10.5 fit just fine...depending on which tire you get you might have slight rubbing at full wheel lock...I get no rubbing at all with Revo 2's.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll throw the accuracy of the speedometer off with the new tire size, as you'll have approximately 6 less inches in tire circumferance.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> You'll throw the accuracy of the speedometer off with the new tire size, as you'll have approximately 6 less inches in tire circumferance.


Well sure. ANY change in diameter will "throw the accuracy of the speedo off"...depending on how one quantifies "throw". Irrespective of that...."throwing the speedo off" was not a reason not to get 31s for me. Reason I went with them was becuz I had same issue as the OP finding the odd OEM size...wanted the Revo 2s and 31's was all there was. My odo is stopped anyway so that's not a factor...Curious if you...or anyone... can quantify the speedo difference between the OEM tires and 31s?...I'm too lazy to do the math.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

I am running both 31x10.5" tires in the winter and oversized 17" tires in the summer on stock suspension on my 98 pathy. According to my GPS with the 31x10.5 my speedo is bang on. According to tire calculators the difference in size between stock pathy tires and 31x10.5s on the R50 is about 2-3kph at 110kph.
The difference in the tires on the XE/LE versions and the SE/Chilkoot versions for stock tire sizing is the width, not the overall diameter. The SE/Chilkoot editions are considered "offroad" so they have a wider tire on them.

To answer your question, there is no reason that you can't run the 235s, the overall diameter is the same, they are just narrower than the 265s (by 30mm) and both sizes will run on the stock 15" rim.


----------

